# about the new member?



## marie_schmidt (Aug 9, 2015)

*I am from a small southern area that borders the eastern part of our nation, I am in my early twenties attending college, working full time and married to my Husband now of 5 years. Together we have no children. I joined this forum searching for others to not just share my story with but who may be able to help me have a better understanding of my situation as well as someone else's perspective and still be able to have my privacy. We all know how the sharing with family and friends can go..  Hope to meet and start chatting with some of you soon <3 *


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome Marie. Good luck and have fun and I wish u well


----------

